# CONFIG_FW_LOADER

## no-use

hi,

I need to enable CONFIG_FW_LOADER in my kernel. How do I have to do this ?

tnx

----------

## !db!

You mean you don't know where in the kernel settings? or there's a dependency thing preventing you from picking this support?

If it's as simple as showing you the path ...

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

then go up

'Device Drivers' -->'Generic Driver Options' --> 'Hotplug firmware driver support'

... and then recompile kernel and so on ... Sorry if that's not it ...

----------

## no-use

tnx that's it   :Very Happy: 

I just didn't know where to find it ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

